

Patio11 inspired product messaging - Discourse - what do you think? - JarekS
http://www.slideshare.net/smartupz/discourse-info-pack

======
JarekS
Hi!

If you've seen this - <http://akshat.posterous.com/patio11-says-hello-ladies>
\- you know what kind of inspiration I have in mind :) Please let me know what
do you guys think of this?

regards, Jarek.

------
ra
Nice, but you don't say who it's for.

What market segment are you targeting?

~~~
JarekS
We are targeting small and medium marketing agencies, design shops, webdev
shops and other professional services companies that have many projects at the
same time.

